
Hello Barbie App, Hello Security Issues - _jomo
https://bluebox.com/hello-barbie-app-hello-security-issues/
======
_jomo
Link to full research paper [PDF]:

[http://offers.bluebox.com/rs/080-XOX-229/images/wp-hello-
bar...](http://offers.bluebox.com/rs/080-XOX-229/images/wp-hello-barbie.pdf)

